# On powiedział, że czy On powiedział że (Pytanie o przecinek)



## Roy776

Witam wszystkich,

Mam małe pytanie o użycie przecinka w tym zdaniu. Czy jest on tam konieczny? Czy można z powodzeniem go pominąć?

'On powiedział*, *że mnie nie lubi.'

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Przecinek jest konieczny!


----------



## Roy776

Dziękuję. Więc, można powiedzieć, że przecinek jest konieczny przed każdym że?


----------



## myPia

Tak właśnie wbijają do głów w polskich szkołach - przecinek jest konieczny przed każdym 'że' ... W praktyce jednak nie jest to aż tak oczywiste*,* dlatego *że*  przecinek ma odzwierciedlać pauzę przy wypowiadaniu danego zdania (więcej info: http://www.prosteprzecinki.pl/przecinek-przed-dlatego-ze)


----------



## Ben Jamin

myPia said:


> Tak właśnie wbijają do głów w polskich szkołach - przecinek jest konieczny przed każdym 'że' ... W praktyce jednak nie jest to aż tak oczywiste*,* dlatego *że*  przecinek ma odzwierciedlać pauzę przy wypowiadaniu danego zdania (więcej info: http://www.prosteprzecinki.pl/przecinek-przed-dlatego-ze)



To nie obala reguły, jak sugeruje pierwsze zdanie tego postu, a tylko ją modyfikuje.


----------



## myPia

Dlatego napisałam '*nie jest aż tak oczywiste*', a nie 'nie jest prawdziwe' ...


----------



## Roy776

Wydaje mi się, że reguły są prawie te samo jak w języku niemieckim (w którym wielu ludzi ma problemy z przecinkami), oprócz tego, że każde 'dass' potrzebuje przecinka, co nie jest tak w języku polskim. Dziękuję Ben Jamin. A też dziękuję Ci, myPia, dużo mi pomógłaś z twoim linkem.


----------



## kknd

mam cztery „reguły kciuka” dotyczące przecinków, które wydają się opisywać zapewne 99% poprawnych przypadków jego użycia: wyliczenia (takie jak tutaj), oddzielanie zdań podrzędnych od nadrzędnych (jak w temacie), oddzielanie kolejnych zdań współrzędnych („zrobię to albo to, albo to, albo tamto”), wydzielanie wypowiedzeń wtrąconych („to chyba ostatnia, przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje, prosta stosowania przecinków w języku polskim”); należy jeszcze tylko pamiętać, że zdania tworzą właściwie tylko czasowniki w formie osobowej lub bezosobowej, ale nie bezokoliczniki, czy imiesłowy.

proszę, poprawcie albo uściślijcie te reguły, jeśli podałem je nieprecyzyjnie lub zapomniałem o bardzo ważnym przypadku. z góry dzięki!


----------

